# Programmas / Software >  MS Word Nomainīt bildi

## AndrisZ

Neprotu vai nevaru atrast kā nomainīt Word dokumentā esošu bildi, kas atrodas katrā lappusē vienā un tai pašā vietā uz citu bildi. Teksts jāsaglabā iepriekšējais. Varētu pārkopēt, bet to lappušu skaits ir tūkstošos.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Ja tas ir head/foot, tad dubultklikšķis uz tās `intīmās zonas`.
Vismaz agrāk tā bija.

Citādi google  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Diemžēl nav "head/foot"  ::

----------


## Delfins

nu ja tas ir kaut kāds skans... tad sorry... čerez Ž risinājums (tā neviens nedara)

----------


## AndrisZ

Kā tad? Ir lapas ar tekstu, kur uz katras lapas pa vidu jābūt bildei. Teksts, protams uz katras lapas savādāks. 
Sākotnēji tika darīts tā: Uz lapas uzlikta bilde noteiktā vietā, Tad lapas sakopētas cik vajag- vairāki tukstoši (interesanti, ka faila lielums ar visiem tūkstošiem lapu bija tikai nedaudz lielāks kā fails ar vienu lapu. Tas nozīmē, ka attēls failā glabājas kā viens, nevis katrai lapai savs) pēc tam lapas tika aprakstītas ar tekstu. Tagad vajag to attēlu nomainīt tekstu saglabājot kā ir.

----------


## abergs

Neesmu daudz saskāries MS Wordu, bet vai tik nebūs šis:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/wo...97032.aspx#BM5

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, diemžēl tas netika noformēts ne kā Background ne Watermark, bet vienkārši "insert picture".
No kļūdām jāmācās.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu nevar būt, ka attēls ir kā Picture un sver tikai nedaudz.
Varbūt jaunais office arī māk, bet vecais laikam nē.

Kādā formātā ir tas doks? Ja kaut kāds jaunais ODT, tad iespējams tai arhīvā jāskatās bildes "resurss".

----------


## AndrisZ

Man parastais Office HP.
Viena lapa aizņem 490kB, 3000 lapas aizņem 1784kB. Tikai 4x vairāk.

----------


## Delfins

Būs ātrāk ja uztaisīsi kopiju, atstāsi 2 lapas un nomainīsi tekstu, varbūt kāds arī ko ieteiks.
Citādi šitā zīlēšana, kas tur un kā...

----------


## Slowmo

Nu jā, izdzēs visus "sensitīvos" datus un pievieno te to dokumentu, lai var apskatīties, kas tur īsti ir.

----------


## AndrisZ

Sensitīvo datu nav.  :: 
Kur/kā to Word failu pievienot?

----------


## Slowmo

Pamēģini tepat piekabināt (Upload attachment, kad raksti atbildi). Iezipo, lai mazāks fails.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā jau pamēģināju, bet nepievienojās.

----------


## Delfins

http://www.failiem.lv/

----------


## marizo

Sākumā nesapratu, kur jautājuma būtība..   ::  
bet tad sapratu, ka jautājuma nebūtu, ja wordā būtu iespēja "Select All Pictures"  :: 

Wordā varu iedomāties 3 veidus, kā var dabūt attēlu + txt:
1) insert picture
2) format background
3) watermark

Jaunu bildi pielikt visām n-tūkstoš lpp.- nav problēmas ar 2 vai 3 variantu.
Ja nevēlies katrā lapā izvēlēties attēlu un <Delete>, tad atrodi veidu, kā "automatizētāk" izdzēst no visām lpp to picture, neizdzēšot arī txt.. vismaz es tā darītu, nevis mēģinātu aizvietot esošos attēlus.

----------


## AndrisZ

Pareizākais jau bija iepriekš to bildi noformēt kā background un tad problēmu nebūtu.
Tas teksts man arī tik vienkāršs, ka ātrāk visu kaikam sataisīt no jauna un pareizi.

----------


## Delfins

padalies ar to 3k lappušu brīnumu

----------


## AndrisZ

http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=napzsf  ::

----------


## Delfins

OpenOffice nerāda.. značit draza iekšā...

----------


## AndrisZ

Bija nepareizs fails. Tikko nomainīju.

----------


## abergs

No OpenOffice Writer bildi saglabā kaut vai .bmp,
ar SnagIt izgriež visu ko nevajag un insert atpakaļ .doc
N-x samazināts:

----------


## AndrisZ

Man tās bildes vietā uz visām 3000 lapām vajag pavisam citu bildi ielikt.
Vai es kautko nesaprotu...
Pareizāk jau bija to bildi ielikt backgroundā un numurus likt kā lapu numerāciju. Varbūt visu Accessā darīt, tad pie numura no saraksta var vēl sportista vādu piesaistīt klāt. Nazinu tik kā Accessā ar bildēm. Jāpastudē.

----------


## Delfins

Tas Tev maratonam (lielo) numuru izdrukas un vārdu/uzvārdu ?.. un tip backgroundā sponsoru logo? 

Ja es darītu, tad taisītu ģenerētu web-lapu, vai arī kas no DB velk. Attiecīgi visu var smuki noformēt un izdrukāt. Ar Accessiem un Excel tā ir jāšanās, vēl jo vairāk ar Wordu kaut ko tādu taisīt.
HTML lapu vismaz beigās var arī PDF-ā nokonvertēt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Paldies par ideju.

----------

